# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Mendi, brain training device for home use, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

mendi.io

youtube.com/Mendi_io

facebook.com/mendi.io

twitter.com/Mendi_io

linkedin.com/company/mendi-io

instagram.com/mendi.io

CEO - Moha Bensofia

Co-founder and Growth - Sammy Saldjoghi

Co-founder and Head of Tech - Rickard Eklöf

"Mendi: Real Brain Training - Anytime, Anywhere." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Mendi - Live on Indiegogo

Apr 15, 2020




> Mendi: Real Brain Training - Anytime, Anywhere.
> Strengthen your brain naturally for improved mental well-being, performance & overall health with brain enhancement training.
> 
> Finally, we’re making it possible for you to access the same brain enhancement training used by top athletes and executives to improve mental well-being, performance & overall health. With Mendi you can strengthen your brain anytime, anywhere. 
> 
> We're bringing the brain training clinics to you. Brain training clinics are hard to access or afford, with each session costing hundreds of dollars. With Mendi we are bringing the same training, with added improvements, to the comfort of your home. Mendi is the first clinical-grade brain training product designed for home use.
> 
> With Mendi, you can strengthen your brain in a fun and easy way. Simply control a training game with your brain.
> 
> ...

----------

